# WW2 technology miracles



## Soren (May 4, 2008)

Technology miracles by Nazi Germany, History Channel documentary:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD8g3lGEzIM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN3jB1UIF-Q_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecphJfIxTHY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMJ9lnTmMBQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFR755R82uo_

Esp. the two first vids are interesting, noting some less known facts. The final vids contain more well known information.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 4, 2008)

Great vids soren very enlightining thanks


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2008)

that show was on tv in the uk yesterday its very interesting


----------



## Henk (May 11, 2008)

That was nice to watch thanks mate.


----------

